# Someone ate all your peas and corn, but it wasn't me okay.



## AngelWings0910 (Aug 26, 2013)

My girl Zena thinks she's sly


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She looks like she has a lot of cheek


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow she is really pretty !


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

That is soooo cute!! Corn and peas are Ziggy's favorite veggies too! What a beautiful little girl <3


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

BUSTED!!! Lol! Too cute!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

She tries her best to look so innocent  lol


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

she's a sweetie


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Definitely wasn't her


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sweet 'tiel! So lovely, and cheeky!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so beautiful


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

Anna-marie said:


> she's a sweetie


Had to say, I love your birds names


----------

